# HELP!!! Photoshop isn't saving!!!



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

OH NO!!!

I've been working on a project in Photoshop for a while now and I've done quite a bit of work. I can't lose this!

I noticed things were going wrong a little while ago when I couldn't touch any of the layers unless I double clicked on them (which brought up the blending options which I closed... Then I could work on that layer. Just a little bug... I didn't think much of it).

Now I go to save... it brings up the box, I type in the name of the document, click save... Photoshop says "Could not complete your request because of a program error".

What is going on?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You might have to go over to the graphics guys on this one.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok thanks.

WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW

MY VIRTUAL MEMORY IS AT 35 GIGS!!!!!!!!!!!

Other people have said online that this may be the problem!! Haha...

How can I bring my virtual memory down!!!!!???


Edit:
Up to 39 and climbing!!! NOOOO!

I think I'm gonna have to start knocking out some processes... What can I kill?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not unlike Windows, you can't really go and kill other processes. If your VM is really getting that high, then your Mac has been on too long, or asleep when the house cleaning processes that the OS runs to control this stuff is suppost to run. Also doing lots of work without saving can do this too you. How much free hard drive space do you have?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Free space - HA! That's the funny part. 

I only have 8 gigs left, yet my VM is _always_ at least 10... now it is 40? Where does the virtual memory get counted into the free space equation?

And when I was talking about quitting processes, I have done it before through Activity Monitor with the screen in the screen shot I attached. I figured I could knock out a few big ones and gain enough space back to get a "save" in Photoshop, then shut down.

I ended up giving up anyways, but thanks for the help.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

:sigh:

Now I've restarted... my physical memory has only half a gig used out of two. 

But my virtual memory is still as you see it in the screenshot, about 37 gigs.

I expected it to drop back to about 10 gigs after the restart. But I guess the computer just doesn't want to.

What could cause it to stay so high... it doesn't even seem that would be possible considering I only have 8 gigs free on the hard drive. Isn't there a Terminal command to show virtual memory so I can check that those numbers in the activity monitor are correct?

EDIT: Just found online that virtual memory doesn't take up any hard drive space. I will have to look into this.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Problem solved... I can't believe I didn't consider this before.

LEOPARD always uses like 40 gigs of VM. I'm so used to seeing the old 10 gb of virtual memory in Tiger, that it startled me to see a number so high. But that is normal. And as long as I don't have any pageouts, it's not taking up any space so it's fine.


----------

